# Anyone Reuse Wood Ash?



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

How's your mileage on any of the recommended uses?

http://www.mentalscoop.com/30-uses-for-wood-ashes/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Have used hardwood ash to make soap.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

That was an interesting read. I have used it in my garden.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mainly just mix it in my raised garden beds.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Mainly just mix it in my raised garden beds.


I have raised garden beds as well, and noted the mentioned benefit in the article. Looks like I am behind the 8 ball on this one. I also noted the insect and rodent deterrent claim, was curious if anyone actually had any success in this endeavor.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> How's your mileage on any of the recommended uses?
> 
> http://www.mentalscoop.com/30-uses-for-wood-ashes/


When called upon as a Nursery Consultant, use wood ash as a DIY substitute for potash. Encanto Potash Corp. - About Potash


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Have used hardwood ash to make soap.


Can you share this?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> Can you share this?


 They have made lye soap from hard wood ash longer than I have lived . Few variation but pretty much all the same. We use rendered lard for the fat. make a smoother and creamer soap

How to Make Soap from Ashes - Modern Homesteading - MOTHER EARTH NEWS


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Most goes on the garden, some goes on the driveway/walks to melt ice winters. Wood is my primary heat source, and almost never have the furnace backup kick in unless gone for more than days, generate a lot of ashes.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I scatter most of my ashes on the grade leading up to the house after sliding off three times last winter. 'Course, it was the worst winter anyone had seen in twenty years.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I scatter woodstove ashes around the apple trees. Great fertilizer but... 
One time there was a woman I really didn't like so I filled her hair dryer with several ounces of very fine ash with the expected results.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ash is better than sand for traction on an icy surface but do NOT apply it anywhere near where it will be tracked inside. It will make a mess much worse than sand. I set out a couple of 10 gallon pails of it with a shovel along the sloped length of my driveway in the Fall. When the ice comes I am ready.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Wood ash, food grade diatomaceous earth and clean dirt for chickens dust bath.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

All of ours goes to the compost and the steep hill on the driveway in deep winter.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

All ours goes to the garden. We don't worry about the driveway it's all gravel and if we can't drive over it, we stayput


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Chickens love it. Natural mite deterrent.

ETA: You can also give them the small bits of charcoal you sweep out. They will eat them.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

I've used it to kill odors in an outhouse, by dumping some in after each dump.

I've used it to make soft soap.

I've used it to adjust my garden's pH level.

I use it mixed with eggshell particles, to discourage garden pests.


----------

